# midwife trying to scare me lol



## staceyc (Aug 4, 2011)

went to see midwife today for a bp check and she said have you seen the paper today said no so she said their was a diabetic lady who had a baby at 16lbs , hmmm thanks ive not read the story but i assume it was undiagnosed as surly they wouldnt let her go that far . lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2011)

Not to sure if this is the story, but this lady did give birth to a 16lb baby 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43710...t/baby-boom--lb-newborn-may-set-texas-record/


----------



## staceyc (Aug 4, 2011)

wow sounds like it i idnt read it just the midwife was telling me about it. 
on my scan 2 weeks ago my baby was measuring up smaller than what it should be.


----------



## gail1 (Aug 4, 2011)

omg making my eyes water just thinking about it.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 6, 2011)

At last one that makes my 3 look like real babies

my heaviest was 11lb 13 oz


----------



## staceyc (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that is a good size , my last one was 9lb 4 two weeks early and they said i didnt have gd then


----------



## KateR (Aug 6, 2011)

I had twins with a combined weight of 14lbs 11 and I wasn't GD either.


----------

